# filling bottles



## physics911 (Jan 9, 2015)

What's the best way to fill a 750ml bottle?
I've done two kits so far.
I have an auto-siphon but only have the little white plastic thumb clip which slides on the tube, which is OK, but does cause some drips. 

I would assume there is a thumb press valve out there somewhere you can bayonet into the end of the auto-siphon tub and cut way back on the drips.

What about a beer gun? I am probably going to start a few batches of beer soon anyway, but if there is a less expensive alternative, I would be interested to know. 

Suggestions are appreciated.

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## Julie (Jan 9, 2015)

you need a spring tip bottle filler, y ou should be able to get it at most hbs. Here is a link to the one Brew and Wine supply sell:

http://brewandwinesupply.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=25_29&product_id=295


*
*


----------



## JohnT (Jan 9, 2015)

I have an enolmatic bottle filler. A little pricey, but it sure does a nice job of it.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 9, 2015)

I think it depends on the volume you are going to do. If you are doing a 5 gallon carboy, then a $5 gravity fed bottle filler is fine. If you are doing a hundred bottles, perhaps a vacuum system like the all-in-one.


----------



## diywinemakers (Jan 9, 2015)

How about an automatic filling system like this? 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utVAs4FInPw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utVAs4FInPw[/ame]


----------



## GaDawg (Jan 9, 2015)

NorCal said:


> I think it depends on the volume you are going to do. If you are doing a 5 gallon carboy, then a $5 gravity fed bottle filler is fine.



If you ever use a spring bottle filler you will curse the day you got that gravity filler and a spring bottle filler is about $3


----------



## bkisel (Jan 9, 2015)

I use the one, with spring, to which Julie gave a link. There is a trick/technique to starting your siphon with this model. I put it down into a secured from falling over bottle with a piece of folded cardboard, index card or even paper towel so that the spring is compressed and you can start your siphon. I still use the thumb clip to make sure the flow is stopped and don't depend solely on the spring tip and its gasket. Mater of fact I try always to have that clip on my siphon hose when transferring wine, it has come in handy a number of times both for planned and unplanned () circumstances.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 9, 2015)

I use the thumb clip first to get the syphon going and under control and then add on the spring bottle filler to the end of the syphon hose.

Only hassle with spring filler is that on some punted bottles, the spring will get stuck open, and then I am happy to have the thumb clip on to stop the flow.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 9, 2015)

I use the spring filler, but I fill from a "bottling bucket," which has a spigot near the bottom. No problem starting it that way (and no danger of sucking up sediment, either).

Like GAdawg, I switched from the filler that uses gravity to close off the valve. Mostly because the spring version is easier to get open in punted bottles.


----------



## heatherd (Jan 9, 2015)

I have the ferrari autofiller. Costs around $20. Some folks do not like them, but I am good with it because I have limited space and it does the job fine.

http://www.winemakersdepot.com/Ferrari-Automatic-Wine-Bottle-Filler-P154.aspx


----------



## petey_c (Jan 9, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> I use the spring filler, but I fill from a "bottling bucket," which has a spigot near the bottom. No problem starting it that way (and no danger of sucking up sediment, either).


I was just thinking about using one of my bottling buckets for that....


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 9, 2015)

heatherd said:


> I have the ferrari autofiller. Costs around $20. Some folks do not like them, but I am good with it because I have limited space and it does the job fine.
> 
> http://www.winemakersdepot.com/Ferrari-Automatic-Wine-Bottle-Filler-P154.aspx



You must have the finesse to do that. Me, It leaked like a sieve.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 9, 2015)

I have close to 400 bottles that I plan on bottling this season at one time. I plan to have 4-6 helpers to get a little production line going. I incorporated a vacuum that I already had with some inexpensive electronics and an air valve to build this semi automated bottle filler. Probably overkill, but we will see how it works out.

http://youtu.be/mJcjjAGfulI


----------



## Just-a-Guy (Jan 9, 2015)

Having bottled many hundreds of beers and now a few wines, I recently invested in an All-In-One, and I am kicking myself for not having done this years ago. That and the floor corker are BY FAR the best investments I have made since starting wines. And btw, I'm not trying to sell anything and have no connection to the seller of these beauties. I made it the centerpiece of my wine racking/bottling station in my home bar.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 9, 2015)

Treeman said:


> I use the thumb clip first to get the syphon going and under control and then add on the spring bottle filler to the end of the syphon hose.
> 
> ...



Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 9, 2015)

Here is a YouTube video of the Allinonewinepump - I also designed it for filling beer bottles and I a have made a special filler for use with your pressurized kegs and fill your bottles up to the exact liquid height every time using the Allinonewinepump.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWH2lK8XPW0&safe=active[/ame]

There is also a review of my product on this site as well -
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/review-allinonewinepump-15976/


----------



## bkisel (Jan 10, 2015)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Here is a YouTube video of the Allinonewinepump - I also designed it for filling beer bottles and I a have made a special filler for use with your pressurized kegs and fill your bottles up to the exact liquid height every time using the Allinonewinepump.
> ...



Steve, how does the flow of wine stop when you've reached full? Why must the carboy be below when filling bottles? Can the wine bottles be filled from a bucket containing the wine or must a carboy be used?

Thanks...


----------



## Putterrr (Jan 10, 2015)

Steve has a vacuum release when the bottle is full. I use a inline value which accomplished the same thing.

Carboy must be below or when the flow is stopped at the bottle by cutting vacuum pressure, gravity would continue to allow wine to flow.

It can be use with a bucket as no vacuum seal on that side of the bottle, just the tube and racking cane. I dont have one of steves pumps but the principals are the same. The other video also shows the carboy below the bottle. 

cheers


----------



## diywinemakers (Jan 10, 2015)

Putterrr said:


> Steve has a vacuum release when the bottle is full. I use a inline value which accomplished the same thing.
> 
> Carboy must be below or when the flow is stopped at the bottle by cutting vacuum pressure, gravity would continue to allow wine to flow.
> 
> ...



Exactly as what Putterrr says! 

A vacuum filling system does not "stop" the flow when the bottle is full. Instead it "redirect" the flow into an overflow container. 

Both my FDR system and the Enolmatic bottle filler use the same principles. 

My FDR system can use a wine bottle, a 3 litre jar or a carboy as the overflow container so its more flexible. 

And Putterrr, what kind of inline valve do you use? I am very interested to know. Do you have a picture that you can share with us? 

Cheers,


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 10, 2015)

bkisel said:


> Steve, how does the flow of wine stop when you've reached full? Why must the carboy be below when filling bottles? Can the wine bottles be filled from a bucket containing the wine or must a carboy be used?
> 
> Thanks...



Bill -
Please watch the video that is on my website - it will show you the same thing that others have mentioned. 

Most people after filling 30 bottles will only have a couple of tablespoons in the overflow bottle.


----------



## Putterrr (Jan 10, 2015)

Equipment I have built comes from other forum members that have posted there projects over the years. There are lots of ideas if one has the time to search through old posts

Wade first posted about vacuum pumps and how we could use them for racking, degassing etc

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/how-rack-wine-electric-vacuum-pump-25630/

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/how-degas-electric-vacuum-pump-25629/

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/how-degas-your-wine-vacuum-pump-11098/

*rhoffart posted a home made bottle filler "My $10 bottle filler* " Unfortunaltely the original pictures are no longer available but there are some and a uTube link on page 3

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/my-10-bottle-filler-15026/

Mine is a version of Rick's without the solid arm. This allows me to do any size bottle. The vacuum pump I got off ebay for $105 total but did have someone bring it up from the states.

Edit: I have also since added the whole house filtering unit. I think the first one I saw was posted by Wade E but not sure if he was the first one to come with that or not. Since then there has been allot posted on filtering which has taken the trial and error out of getting the correct housing and filters. 

Thx everyone for sharing your ideas.

cheers


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 10, 2015)

Putterrr
I have also since added the whole house filtering unit. I think the first one I saw was posted by Wade E but not sure if he was the first one to come with that or not. Since then there has been allot posted on filtering which has taken the trial and error out of getting the correct housing and filters.
cheers[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks Putterr for all those links -
> Yes there is an updated filter tutorial as the filters that Wade used - changed their design to a hard insert which would ruin the housing and cause leakage. The filter housing is an updated part # as they dont have very many of the cheaper version that Wade first was using and the updated one is only 5 dollars more.
> Here is the complete tutorial -
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/


----------



## diywinemakers (Jan 11, 2015)

Great work Putterrr! Very nicely done. I guess that ball valve in your system acts as a switch that turns vacuum on/off?


----------



## Putterrr (Jan 11, 2015)

Correct. I could just lift up my fill tubes but its easier with less vacuum pressure. The pump keeps running the whole time. The fill head on yours doesn't seem to have much problem lifting while under vacuum. My vacuvin stopper is kind of stuffed into the bottle and takes bit of wiggling to remove it

cheers


----------



## wineinmd (Jan 30, 2015)

Coming from the homebrew world, my first thought for bottling was to use my autosiphon to get the wine from the carboy into my bottling bucket and then using the spring-loaded bottling "wand" to fill the bottles. Are there any inherent problems with that approach? Looking at a couple older threads, it looks like that would be OK. I'm used to filling 50 12oz. at a time, and I'm planning on doing 20 or so 750ml bottles, plus 20 12oz. bottles. I'm the only wine drinker in the house, so the bigger bottles will be to share and the smaller ones are for dinner and sipping on the couch at home. 

Also, the kit directions at several points say to sanitize and then rinse well. I use Star San when brewing/bottling and it says not to rinse. Is the rinsing a function of using a different kind of sanitizer or is there something in Star San that has a negative impact on the wine? My kit arrives today and I'm planning on starting tomorrow. Just want to make sure I'm not getting off on the wrong foot.

Thanks!


----------



## jswordy (Jan 30, 2015)

wineinmd said:


> Coming from the homebrew world, my first thought for bottling was to use my autosiphon to get the wine from the carboy into my bottling bucket and then using the spring-loaded bottling "wand" to fill the bottles. Are there any inherent problems with that approach? Looking at a couple older threads, it looks like that would be OK. I'm used to filling 50 12oz. at a time, and I'm planning on doing 20 or so 750ml bottles, plus 20 12oz. bottles. I'm the only wine drinker in the house, so the bigger bottles will be to share and the smaller ones are for dinner and sipping on the couch at home.
> 
> Also, the kit directions at several points say to sanitize and then rinse well. I use Star San when brewing/bottling and it says not to rinse. Is the rinsing a function of using a different kind of sanitizer or is there something in Star San that has a negative impact on the wine? My kit arrives today and I'm planning on starting tomorrow. Just want to make sure I'm not getting off on the wrong foot.
> 
> Thanks!



The whole idea with wine is to minimize exposure to air. The more air, the more chance for it to "turn" from oxidation, ruining the flavors. There's also increased chance for introducing acetic acid bacteria, which will make it vinegar. So we winemakers are paranoid about minimal oxygen exposure after must turns to wine. 

I'm a throwback, I have a vac pump I bought from Wade but still prefer my siphon fill valve. 

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/plastic-spring-tip-bottle-filler.html

It's cheap, simple and does not involve a lot of parts and tubing to clean. I transfer my wine to a clean carboy, then siphon fill the bottles. Is is slower? Yes, but I can run off 100 bottles fairly rapidly with the system I have.

There is no need to rinse after using Star-San or other oxidative cleaners. Many experts in home brewing and winemaking will tell you all you are doing is risking recontamination through the rinse water.

Of late, I have been placing my visually clean bottles in the dishwasher at high heat with hot dry and no soap, and running a cycle. They are sterile when they come out, ready to go. I'm lazy.

Best of luck!


----------



## tanddc (Jan 30, 2015)

wineinmd said:


> Coming from the homebrew world, my first thought for bottling was to use my autosiphon to get the wine from the carboy into my bottling bucket and then using the spring-loaded bottling "wand" to fill the bottles. Are there any inherent problems with that approach? Looking at a couple older threads, it looks like that would be OK. I'm used to filling 50 12oz. at a time, and I'm planning on doing 20 or so 750ml bottles, plus 20 12oz. bottles. I'm the only wine drinker in the house, so the bigger bottles will be to share and the smaller ones are for dinner and sipping on the couch at home.
> 
> Also, the kit directions at several points say to sanitize and then rinse well. I use Star San when brewing/bottling and it says not to rinse. Is the rinsing a function of using a different kind of sanitizer or is there something in Star San that has a negative impact on the wine? My kit arrives today and I'm planning on starting tomorrow. Just want to make sure I'm not getting off on the wrong foot.
> 
> Thanks!



It is best NOT to rinse the start-san. It breaks down into organic molecules once in contact with your wine so there is no need to rinse. Rinsing increases the chances of infection.

Tim


----------



## wineinmd (Jan 30, 2015)

jswordy said:


> The whole idea with wine is to minimize exposure to air. The more air, the more chance for it to "turn" from oxidation, ruining the flavors. There's also increased chance for introducing acetic acid bacteria, which will make it vinegar. So we winemakers are paranoid about minimal oxygen exposure after must turns to wine.
> 
> I'm a throwback, I have a vac pump I bought from Wade but still prefer my siphon fill valve.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I wasn't sure if oxidation was a big issue in wine like it is in beer, but I probably could have figured it out since I had read about topping off a carboy for extended aging. 

I have this bottle filler that I put at the end of my bottling tubing which is attached to the valve on the bottling bucket. Is the short amount of time it takes to siphon into the bottling bucket and then fill the bottles enough to cause problems? I've done it that way with beer, but I'm not sure how much more susceptible wine is. It probably spends around 10 minutes exposed to oxygen between starting the siphon and putting the caps on. 

I never rinse my Star San, but going strictly off the kit instructions, that is what it was saying. I wasn't sure if that was the recommendation when using a different type of sanitizer or if it was bad information. Beer kit instructions are known to have some dubious directions and I wondered if that was the case here. Sounds like it might be.

I appreciate all the responses. I'm thinking my way through the process so I can be prepared as each step comes.


----------



## NorCal (Jan 30, 2015)

With oxidation being a function of exposed area, time and total volume of wine, the amount of exposure that takes place during bottling is insignificant, assuming that normal care is taken.


----------



## wineinmd (Jan 30, 2015)

NorCal said:


> With oxidation being a function of exposed area, time and total volume of wine, the amount of exposure that takes place during bottling is insignificant, assuming that normal care is taken.


Awesome. That's what I was hoping to hear. 

I've gotten pretty good at eliminating loose connections on the tubing and splashing during transfer. The only exposed area will be the surface of the wine in the bottling bucket. 

I'm getting excited. This will test my patience even more than waiting for a batch of beer to be ready.

Edit: It's here!


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 30, 2015)

wineinmd said:


> my first thought for bottling was to use my autosiphon to get the wine from the carboy into my bottling bucket and then using the spring-loaded bottling "wand" to fill the bottles.



That is exactly how I do it.


----------



## physics911 (Feb 2, 2015)

I got one of the EC Kraus 3/8" foot valve type fillers. 
While it certainly works better than pinching the tubing, it still dribbles quite a bit.
I bottled a batch of beer yesterday and after the first bottle I had to get a bowl to let it dribble over while I was getting the next bottle. Over the course of filling 48 beer bottles, I would say I lost about one bottle worth to the leaky tip. Losing that kind of volume isn't a big concern, but it would definitely be nice to have something which is drip-free.


----------



## petey_c (Feb 11, 2015)

physics911, the only time I had any significant "drippage" is when I got a piece of hops stuck in the valve. Otherwise, I get less than half an ounce.


----------



## Fiftyoon (Mar 2, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I have an enolmatic bottle filler. A little pricey, but it sure does a nice job of it.



John, I'm building an enolmatic like bottle filler. Would you be able to provide the dimension from the center where the nozzle attaches to the upright square tube to the hole where the spring attaches? 

Thanks!
Bob


----------



## JohnT (Mar 3, 2016)

Fiftyoon said:


> John, I'm building an enolmatic like bottle filler. Would you be able to provide the dimension from the center where the nozzle attaches to the upright square tube to the hole where the spring attaches?
> 
> Thanks!
> Bob


 

I will post some pictures of the filler against a ruler. Give me a day or two to take the photos.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 8, 2016)

@fiftyoon, I hope this helps....


----------

